# Nextcloud 404 not found after upgrading php



## ignis-fatuus (Feb 20, 2021)

I have been having problems with my nextcloud server and I haven't been able to get it back up. I had been regularly updating through the web interface (up to version 17.something) and found that the update button didn't show up any longer. After googling a bit, I found that it was due to running an outdated version of php (I think it was php7.2 at the time). Without thinking I installed php74 (php 7.4.15) and shortly found that when I attempted to connect to my server I was getting 404 not found. I have since been googling a good deal trying to figure out a solution but I haven't gotten very far. Any help or direction wpuld be greatly appreciated. 

Background:
Nextcloud + nginx installed via FreeNAS a plugin.
Have been able to reload nginx without issues.
Tried reinstalling php72 but still, no luck.
Installed php74 along with: php74-bcmath-7_1.15 php74-bz2-7.4.15 php74-ctype-7.4.15 php74-curl-7.4.15 php74-dom-7.4.15 php74-exif-7.4.15 php74-fileinfo-7.4.15 php74-filter-7.4.15 php74-gd-7.4.15 php74-gmp-7.4.15 php74-iconv-7.4.15 php74-intl-7.4.15 php74-json-7.4.15 php74-ldap-7.4.15 php74-mbstring-7.4.15 php74-opcache-7.4.15 php74-openssl-7.4.15 php74-pdo-7.4.15 php74-pdo_mysql-7.4.15 php74-pecl-APCu-5.1.19 php74-posix-7.4.15 php74-session-7.4.15 php74-simplexml-7.4.15 php74-xml-7.4.15 php74-xmlreader-7.4.15 php74-xmlwriter-7.4.15 php74-xsl-7.4.15 php74-zip-7.4.15 php74-zlib-7.4.15


----------



## aw256 (Mar 18, 2021)

Does nginx start? Can you view a non-nextcloud web page?

Are there nginx error or access logs available? 

What about the nextcloud log? Hopefully you backed up the nextcloud database and data directory, so that the option of a clean install is available to you.


----------



## balanga (Mar 18, 2021)

If you've installed via a FreeNAS plugin, I'd suggest you ask about your problem on the FreeNAS Forum.


----------

